# 1st Grow 45th day of flowering



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 21, 2006)

here are some pics.  I also uploaded them in this other section but they belong here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2006)

looking good. how long before harvest?


----------



## Insane (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice Smokestar! That's the best 1st grow I've ever seen! 

What strain? What kinda lights you using?


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. I got the clones from this random guy I meet through a marijuana clinic.  He called them the dutches.  I looked everywhere online and I couldn't find anything about that strain or if it even exists.  He seemed to know what he was doing except for curing and manicuring. Anyways, I was using a 400 watt HPS bulb for the clones through flowering also.  I am thinking I will harvest around march 3. I am going to get a microscope from my friend and take a look at the Trichomes.  But for now MARCH 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoo Hoooo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

march 3rd.  damn i bet you just cant wait. i know my first grow i was counting the days to pic. damn i love growing. be sure and take some pics of your dry bud shots.


----------



## tallslim (Feb 23, 2006)

how tall are your plants.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 26, 2006)

thats a shitload of bud...


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 26, 2006)

i will take some many pics right after I chop them down and hang them up. I will take some many pictures if you flip through them fast enough it will be like watching a movie


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

:aok::watchplant:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2016)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:


> looking good. how long before harvest?



Oh man I miss TBG! They were my homies.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Oh man I miss TBG! They were my homies.


Ive Been gone for ll sometime. what happen to them.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Nailed it!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 9, 2016)

:bump:


----------

